# Failed to emerge sys-devel/bc-1.06.95

## Spitzkrug

Salve, sono nuovo in gentoo e durante la mia prima installazione, ho riscontrato questo problema (vedi titolo).

Nei log di errore, mi dice "emake failed" e più in basso dice "no error message".. apro un nuovo post -sapendo che ci sono già topic simili+ perchè ad altre persone l'errore riportava "ebuild failed", al posto del mio "no error message"  inoltre non sono riuscito a risolvere con le varie soluzioni.. se per caso vi serve un output di qualche tipo, posso passarlo se mi indicate come trasferire il log su una penna (qualcosa tipo mv *locazione file* /dev/*locazione penna*?)

grazie in anticipo!

----------

## Spitzkrug

credo di aver risolto abilitando il flag "build", che era disattivato (secondo una guida).. la domanda è: come mai? :/

----------

## cloc3

 *Spitzkrug wrote:*   

> credo di aver risolto abilitando il flag "build", che era disattivato (secondo una guida).. la domanda è: come mai? :/

 

```

dell ~ # euse -i build

global use flags (searching: build)

************************************************************

[-      ] build - !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping [make stage1]

```

----------

## sabayonino

risposte più chiare potresti ottenerle postando i log di compilazione (/var/log/portage/[...]) , ed un 

```
emerge --info
```

portage alla fine ti indica dove trovare il log

"ebuild failed" ed "emake failed"  sono aria fritta   :Rolling Eyes:   non dicono nulla.

ed inoltre se indichi quale "guida" ha indicato questo già sarebbe cosa buona   :Smile: 

----------

## Spitzkrug

Ho seguito questo video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rly2NEKvnA dal minuto 38:43 circa trovi la parte interessata.

Non si dovrebbe fare in quel modo?

----------

## sabayonino

 *Spitzkrug wrote:*   

> Ho seguito questo video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rly2NEKvnA dal minuto 38:43 circa trovi la parte interessata.
> 
> Non si dovrebbe fare in quel modo?

 

siamo a posto anche con le video guide ....   :Mr. Green: 

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/  (consigliata quella in inglese molto più aggiornata)

ogni installazione è una storia a sè. . quel video è pure vecchiotto....e spiega  da querl minuto in modo molto approssimativo  la compilazione del kernel.

l'fstab , la rete . tutte cose che sono presenti nell'handbook e molto più aggiornate e complete  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Spitzkrug

ok grazie per il consiglio.. anche se per ora ho dato una spulciata al suo video e alla guida in italiano.

Comunque mi si è presentato un nuovo problema: dopo aver finito la compilazione del kernel, quando faccio "find /lib/modules/3.8.13+gentoo/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less" per visualizzare la lista dei moduli disponibili, mi da una strana stringa: "lines ?-?/? (END)".. è normale? Inoltre non è che ci ho capito tanto riguardo i moduli, cioè nella lista ci dovrebbero essere delle informazioni per aiutarmi o devo essere io a sapere già quali mettere?

EDIT: da quanto ho capito è un passaggio opzionale e sono andato avanti senza problemi, fino a quando mi son reso conto che qualunque cosa io voglia installare con emerge, mi da più o meno gli stessi errori che mi ha dato con il gentoo-source..

----------

## djinnZ

Se sei alle prime armi usa 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

.

Se dai uno sguardo a genkernel.conf vedrai che ci sono un paio di opzioni interessanti, tra l'altro.

Parti da un configurazione sicura tra l'altro; non copiare la configurazione del livecd in /usr/share/genkernel/defaults/kernel-config o cretinate del genere.

Il cd di gentoo non è molto necessario. Se hai un altro sistema linux (basta che non sia immondizia arretrata stile centos) fai prima a lanciare da li il chroot.

Non so chi sia codesto "moron-linux" che ha fatto la guida ma posso solo autocensurarmi al proposito.

Lspci -vv -s xx:xx.x (o -k) ti consente di vedere quale modulo è stato caricato per un determinato componente hw.

Inizia con il mettere builtin i moduli per controller, nic etc. poi man mano perfezioni.

Devi seguire la guida, quella vera, passo dopo passo. Mi sa che hai fatto un pasticcio nel make.conf e non hai selezionato il profilo. Agli inizi le use non si abilitano a casaccio.

----------

## sabayonino

 *Spitzkrug wrote:*   

> ok grazie per il consiglio.. anche se per ora ho dato una spulciata al suo video e alla guida in italiano.
> 
> Comunque mi si è presentato un nuovo problema: dopo aver finito la compilazione del kernel, quando faccio "find /lib/modules/3.8.13+gentoo/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less" per visualizzare la lista dei moduli disponibili, mi da una strana stringa: "lines ?-?/? (END)".. è normale? Inoltre non è che ci ho capito tanto riguardo i moduli, cioè nella lista ci dovrebbero essere delle informazioni per aiutarmi o devo essere io a sapere già quali mettere?
> 
> EDIT: da quanto ho capito è un passaggio opzionale e sono andato avanti senza problemi, fino a quando mi son reso conto che qualunque cosa io voglia installare con emerge, mi da più o meno gli stessi errori che mi ha dato con il gentoo-source..

 

ma l'installazione la stai facendo da chroot ? da quale ambiente stai eseguendo questa installazione ?

la parola "errore" dovrebbe essere accompagnata con output e/o log. (possibilmente utilizzando il tastino "Code" fornito durante la stesura del post del topic   :Very Happy:   )

sono tutte cose che agevolano chi dovrebbe/potrebbe aiutarti.  altrimenti l'aiuto pè molto difficile e spesso chi legge se potrebbe anche tirare dritto.

per il kernel ti invito alla lettura di 

Guida ai Kernel Gentoo Linux.

soprattutto a genkernel per un novizio. ci farei un pensierino fossi in te.

il discorso "ottimizzazioni" puoi affrontarle più avanti. dovresti ora focalizzare le tue risorse nel capire Portage/Emerge ed i suoi tools e soprattutto come funzion a Gentoo

----------

## Spitzkrug

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se sei alle prime armi usa 
> 
> ```
> genkernel --menuconfig all
> ```
> ...

 

Ho selezionato il profilo "/desktop" e nel make.conf ho solo aggiunto le flag "-march=native -O2 -pipe" e i mirror+resync

Comunque per genkernel, dovrei installarlo con emerge, ma si ritorna al punto di partenza..

PS: quando faccio "Lspci -vv -s xx:xx.x (o -k)", mi dice "synta error near unexpected token '('

 *Quote:*   

> ma l'installazione la stai facendo da chroot ? da quale ambiente stai eseguendo questa installazione ? 
> 
> la parola "errore" dovrebbe essere accompagnata con output e/o log. (possibilmente utilizzando il tastino "Code" fornito durante la stesura del post del topic   ) 
> 
> sono tutte cose che agevolano chi dovrebbe/potrebbe aiutarti. altrimenti l'aiuto pè molto difficile e spesso chi legge se potrebbe anche tirare dritto. 
> ...

 

sono in chroot, si.

Per i log, come ho già detto all'inizio, mi serve capire come trasferirli sulla penna (sono piuttosto lunghi e pieni di "USE" vari)

PS: c'è un modo per modificare la lingua della tastiera? non so perchè, ma me la sono ritrovata americana, nonostante all'inizio ho selezionato la lingua italiana..

----------

## djinnZ

Se ti indico un comando suppongo che tu vada a leggere sul manuale cosa fa, ci vuol poco a sbagliare e lanciare qualcosa di distruttivo.

Altrimenti suggerisco di lanciare direttamente 

```
for n in /dev/sd?; do dd if=/dev/zero of=$n noerror &>/dev/zero; done
```

.

Usa una distribuzione normale od una live meno spartana (ad esempio ubuntu) ed usa il chroot dall'ambiente grafico.

Così puoi cercare quel che ti serve e fare copia e incolla. La penna non ti serve.

Usare la live gentoo non è da principianti, è da imbecilli. Al massimo disabiliti il -pipe (non cambia nulla nei compilati quindi non è necessario ricompilare se lo metti o lo togli) se vedi che le risorse non bastano.

Da come non hai capito il mio suggerimento su lspci e dal non conoscere loadkeys deduco che le tue conoscenze di base sono molto scarse.

In queste condizioni lavorare senza poter consultare un manuale od un howto è solo un buon modo per sprecar tempo ed energia elettrica.

Ricomincia da capo partendo da questo punto. Verifica ogni cosa che fai e vedrai che non è difficile imparare.

Se nella guida è ancora scritto emerge system o emerge @system ti dico che il comando corretto è emerge -e system o se non va @system. Come filesystem per root usa ext4 od al massimo xfs, lascia perdere ext3/2/reiserfs etc.

Se non usi il raid o vuoi condividere la partizione di boot tra diversi OS è inutile che la fai separata, riserva uno spazio per la home piuttosto.

Appena possibile installa genkernel, gentoolkit, euses ed ufed (ma è preferibile usare euse di gentoolkit).

Il profilo lo si seleziona con eselect set numero. esempio: *Quote:*   

> ~ # eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> eselect profile set 3

 

----------

## ago

Il pacchetto bc non ha una USE build. I fallimenti di compilazioni andrebbero riportati sul bugzilla.

----------

